# Dear tax return, I love you.



## obscuria (Feb 15, 2010)

My latest, and probably last haul for a long time.
I got a lot back for my tax return, here's what I spent roughly a 1/3rd of it on. The rest is in savings...my attempt to seem responsible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I also got a bunch of e/s for free from the b2m program.
The MAC stuff
Blush Ombres: 
Azalea Blossom
Ripe Peach

Lipstick:
Viva Glam V
Cherish

e/s: 
Color Forecase color 3 quad
Very Violet
Rosy Outlook
Perky
Lala
Orb
Print
Hot Hot Hot
Mystery
Gesso
Sunset B
Yogurt
Grain
Free To Be
Saddle
Paradisco
Wedge 
Stars N Rockets

Brow Gel:
Mink

UD Brow Kit - Brown Sugar
Lancome Eyebrow pencil Taupe


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 15, 2010)

Your HAUL is AWESOME!! COngrats! You are going to love those Ombres...I had to get back-ups! I don't see how I can live without them EVER!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Feb 15, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice haul I need to take my empties in for shadows I want to get the azalea blossom blush its so pretty but I just cant justify spending that kind of money for it.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Feb 15, 2010)

That's one nice tax return..
i'm not sure if I even get taxed.. :S
anyways ENJOY! Let me know what you think of the ombres..


----------



## Laurie (Feb 15, 2010)

^^ If you have a job, you get taxed. 

nice haul!!


----------



## tthelwell (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Nice haul I need to take my empties in for shadows I want to get the azalea blossom blush its so pretty but I just cant justify spending that kind of money for it._

 
It's definitely justifiable! U have to get this blush!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 15, 2010)

awesome haul! I still need to do my taxes... hopefully I get a nice return haha!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 15, 2010)

Oooohhh! Lucky you! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so jealous


----------



## n_c (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome haul!!!


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

What a nice tax return. Can't wait for mine! It's going straight to MAC.
Great haul, you'll love Cherish l/s!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Great haul , esp all the e/s . Enjoy !


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice haul!

While we don't get Spring Color Forecast for another month, we also don't get tax returns before June. Otherwise this would be a very likely scenario for me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But wait, there's always To the Beach.. hehe..


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 16, 2010)

What a fabulous haul! Enjoy! How do you like the new blushes? I wish they were permanent!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_What a fabulous haul! Enjoy! How do you like the new blushes? I wish they were permanent!_

 
Me too!

I'm loving them both, especially Ripe Peach. It's just such a pretty color and I like that I can get a different result in color depending on where I dip my brush.

I'm glad I got it when I did, I hear they are nearly sold out everywhere around me now.


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 16, 2010)

Great haul.


----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haul. Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## bama_belle (Feb 16, 2010)

good haul!! i love the way brand new eyeshadows look in brand new palettes!!


----------

